# [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?



## lunar19 (13. April 2013)

*[Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

[Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Inhaltsverzeichnis


Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Verpackung/Lieferumfang
Persönlicher erster Eindruck
Der Kühler im Detail
Montage
Verbindung mit den Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14
Kühlleistung
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
 Danksagung An dieser Stelle geht zunächst ein großes Dankeschön an die Firma Prolimatech für die schnelle Bereitstellung und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Einleitung

  Zurzeit gibt es am High-End-Markt der Luftkühler für Grafikkarten zwei hervorstechende Produzenten. Neben der Firma „Alpenföhn“ und dem Peter gab es vor allem den Prolimatech MK-13, welcher bereits 2010 vorgestellt wurde und vor dem Peter die Referenz in Sachen Kühlleistung war. Nun gibt es den MK-26, das Nachfolgemodell, welches nochmals größer und schwerer geworden ist und fast alle aktuellen Grafikkarten unterstützt. Doch was leistet dieses Monstrum mit einem Gewicht von fast 600 Gramm? Dies werden wir nun im Test klären.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Spezifikationen

  Doch zunächst die Spezifikationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​    Um auch die Herstellermeinung miteinzubringen, ist diese im Spoiler beschrieben:



Spoiler



Best in its class 320 watts TDP.
  (=_Bester Kühler in der Klasse bis 320 Watt TDP_)

  Industrial leading design and style.
  (=_Von der Industrie inspiriertes Design und Aussehen._)

  Six 6mm nickel plated sintered metal copper pipes.
  (=_Sechs vernickelten 6mm-Kupfer-Heatpipes wurden verbaut._)

  Nickel plated aluminum dual radiators.
  (=_Vernickelter Aluminium-Dual-Kühler._)

  All lead-free nickel solder.
  (=_Komplett bleifreies, nickelhaltiges Lötmaterial._)

  Support for two 140mm or two 120mm fans.
(=_Es werden zwei 140mm- oder zwei 120mm-Lüfter unterstützt._)

  Omni-mount bracket mounting system for easy tool-free installation.
  (=_Dank des Omni-Mount-Montage-System ist eine einfache wekzeuglose Anbringung möglich._)

  Excellent performance PK-3 thermal compound included.
  (=_Die leistungsstarke PK-3-Wärmeleitpaste befindet sich im Lieferumfang._)

  Y-split 4-pin connector for powering two fans with the VGA board.
  (=_Um zwei Lüfter am Stromanschluss der Grafikkarte betreiben zu können, wird ein Y-Adapter für zwei PWM-Ventilatoren mitgeliefert._)


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Persönlicher erster Eindruck

  Als ich den Kühler zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, wunderte ich mich darüber, wieso er nicht die ursprüngliche Form des MK-13 behalten hatte. Er schien größer und vor allem breiter geworden zu sein. Ob dies wirklich der bessere Weg ist? Allerdings kann man so natürlich noch mehr Wärme abführen und langsamere Lüfter einsetzen. Insofern wird es also interessant, wie groß der Kühler wirklich ist und ob er in gängige Gehäuse passt. Dies werden wir nun im Test klären.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Verpackung/LieferumfangVerpackung​Der Prolimatech MK-26 kommt in einem blau-schwarzen Karton, welcher von allen Seiten beschriftet ist. Auf der Vorderseite findet sich eine stilisierte Abbildung des Produkts, welche vom eigenen Namen und dem des Herstellers eingerahmt wird. Auf den beiden Seitenteilen sind dann die Spezifikationen in englischer Sprache abgebildet. Außerdem ist die Kompatibilität beschrieben. Die Rückseite weist dann die Haupt-Features auf und präsentiert das „Omni-Mount Retention System“ mit Hilfe einer Abbildung.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Öffnet man die Verpackung dann über die Seitenteile, kann man die Vorderseite einfach nach hinte wegklappen. Man blickt zunächst auf die Anleitungen für die Montage und eine darunterliegende Kunststoffverpackung. Hebt man diese an, bemerkt man, dass sich in dieser sicher verpackt der Kühlkörper befindet. Unter diesem sind dann durch eine Trennplatte die Montagematerialen sowie das Zubehör positioniert. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Lieferumfang​Zum Lieferumfang gehören neben dem eigentlichen MK-26-Kühlkörper also verschiedene Heatsinks für die RAM-Bausteine und ähnliches, das nötige Montagematerial, Lüfterklemmen, eine Spritze PK-3-Wärmeleitpaste, ein Lüfteradapter, die Anleitungen sowie ein Prolimatech-Aufkleber. Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:


MK-26-Kühler
Heatsinks
Montagematerial
Montageanleitung
PK-3-Wärmeleitpaste
Lüfterklemmen
Lüfteradapter
Aufkleber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​    Insgesamt ist der Kühler sicher verpackt und kann nicht beschädigt werden. Die Montagematerialen sind gut verteilt in unterschiedlichen Plastiktüten aufbewahrt, um so die Verwendung zu erleichtern. Der Lieferumfang ist sehr gut, es sind alle erforderlichen Teile mitgeliefert und es erweckt nicht den Anschein, dass einer Stelle gespart wurde.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Der Kühler im DetailAllgemein
​    Betrachtet man den Kühlkörper allgemein, so fällt zunächst auf, dass dieser auf zwei Teilen besteht. In beide führen die Heatpipes, welche in die tiefer positionierte Bodenplatte münden. Der hintere Teil ist wesentlich kleiner als der vordere, wobei klein hier immer im Kontext gesehen werden muss. Der Kühler ist mit den Ausmaßen 257,1 x 47,1 x 146 mm ein sehr großes Exemplar und soll so auch mit Grafikkarten von einer TPD bis zu 320 Watt klarkommen. Ein weiterer Vorteil des großen Corpus ist, dass langsamere Lüfter die Hitze abführen können. Verwendung können die aktuellen Generationen von NVidia und AMD finden, wobei auch die Titan-Reihe kompatibel ist. Eine ausführliche Tabelle ist im Spoiler eingebunden. Lüfter sind leider keine im Lieferumfang enthalten, womit jedem Nutzer die Wahl selbst bleibt. So steigt die Wahlmöglichkeit, aber auch der Preis. Dieser bewegt sich mit rund 60€ im „normalen“ High-End-Bereich, mitsamt Lüftern kann man jedoch an die 100€-Marke stoßen. Dieser dürfen dann im 140- oder 120mm-Format sein. Zu guter Letzt sei noch erwähnt, dass es den MK-26 in zwei Versionen gibt, zum einen die hier vorgestellte komplett in Silber gehalten, zum anderen die Spezialversion mit schwarzer Beschichtung. Diese kostet dann fünf Euro mehr.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Oben​Betrachtet man den Kühler nun zunächst von oben, so fallen die schon beschriebenen zwei Blöcke ins Auge. Der linke, welcher im eingebauten Zustand näher an dem Einbauslot liegt, ist mit einer Länge von rund 5,5cm deutlich kürzer als der Rechte (rund 11,5cm). Beide Blöcke weisen jedoch dieselben Strukturen auf. Sie sind in der Mitte flacher als an den Rändern und die Lamellen werden mit zwei umgebogenen Metall stücken verbunden. In beide Blöcke münden jeweils drei Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm. Diese führen die Wärme dann in die Bodenplatte, welche auf der oberen Seite geriffelt ist und an den Seiten die Einmündungen der Wärmerohre erkennen lässt. Von oben sieht man auch schon das Montagesystem, da die leeren Bohrungen nicht verschlossen sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


Unten​Dreht man den Kühler nun um, blickt man auf die gleiche Konstellation und Struktur wie schon oben beschrieben. Beide Blöcke weisen auch hier das zackige Muster auf. Das wichtigste Teil der Unterseite ist allerdings der Heatspreader, welcher später dann auf dem Grafikchip der GPU aufliegen wird. Dieser ist wohl CNC-gefräst und weist eine sehr leichte Maserung auf. Die Auflagefläche ist ungefähr so groß wie bei einem Prozessorkühler. An den Rändern sind dann vertieft die Bohrungen für das sogenannte Omni-Mount Retention-System zu finden. Weiterhin sieht man auch die gradlinig ausgehenden Heatpipes, welche in die Lamellen münden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Vorn​Das Erste, was ins Auge sticht, wenn man die Vorderseite des Kühlkörpers betrachtet, ist der Schriftzug „Prolimatech MK-26“ in schwarz-blau. Dieser ist eingerahmt von sechs Heatpipe-Enden und wird im montierten Zustand leider auf dem Kopf stehen. Von vorn sieht man auch die Form der verbauten Lamellen gut; zum einen weisen diese an den Rändern Aussparungen für die Lüftermontage auf, zum anderen sind sie aber auch einer speziellen Form unterworfen. Beginnend von außen, wird diese immer weiter abgestuft und endet dann flach in der Mitte des Kühlers, wo sie wieder nach oben geht. So wird weniger Auflagefläche für den verbauten Lüfter geschaffen. Über diese Form ist ebenso gegeben, dass die Lüfter eine klare Position auf dem Kühler haben und nicht zu den Seiten hin verrutschen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


Hinten​Dreht man den Kühler nun um 180 Grad, ist dieser von hinten betrachtet, weniger ansehnlich. Die spiegelnde Oberfläche der Vorderseite ist vergessen und es wurde auf matt gewechselt. Neben den obligatorischen Heatpipe-Enden findet sich auch kein Schriftzug mehr, wobei dieser hier auch wenig Nutzen hätte. Auffällig ist, dass in der Mitte der Lamellen ein Schnitt gemacht wurde, welche zur Folge hat, dass der untere Teil zwei Lamellen weniger besitzt. Dieser könnte für die Ausgänge der Grafikkarte vorgesehen sein, welche auf ungefähr dieser Höhe liegen. Die zackige Struktur an den Rändern wurde hingegen beibehalten, um auch hier Lüfter anbringen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Die Seiten​Betrachtet man das Produkt nun zuletzt von den Seiten, so zeigen sich wieder die Unterschiede in der Größe der beiden Lamellenblöcke. Außerdem ist hier auch gut die Aussparung für die Lüftermontage zu erkennen. Ein weiterer Blickfang sind die Heatpipes, welche gebogen und gradlinig aus der Bodenplatte kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Montage

  Kommen wir nun zur Anbringung des MK-26 auf der Grafikkarte. Dazu ist zunächst zu sagen, dass wie oben ersichtlich die meisten aktuellen GPU´s unterstützt werden, allerdings gibt es folgende Einschränkungen, welche vom Online-Versandhändler Caseking entnommen sind: 


			
				caseking.de schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden nur NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 und 670 unterstützt, bei denen die PCIe-Stromanschlüsse nicht turmartig übereinanderliegen. Bitte prüfen Sie dies deshalb vor dem Kauf! Für die "Turm"-Versionen ist kostengünstig ein zusätzliches Mounting-Kit (ZURA-223 im Caseking-Sortiment) erhältlich.
> Ferner werden nur NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 und 660 Ti mit dem langen PCB der GTX 680 unterstützt. Für die Versionen mit dem eigenen, kurzen Layout ist kostengünstig ein alternativer, flacherer Spannungswandler-Kühlkörper (ZURA-221 im Caseking-Sortiment) erhältlich.


  Außerdem wird leider fast die gesamte 200er-Serie von NVidia nicht unterstützt. Nun also zur Montage. Zunächst muss der alte Kühler von der Grafikkarte entfernt werden. Dafür müssen meist auf der Rückseite die Schrauben gelöst werden, hier ist zu beachten, dass vor dem Beginn geprüft werden sollte, ob die passenden Schraubenzieher vorhanden sind. Die meisten Hersteller verwenden zwar normale Kreuz-Schlitz-Schrauben, allerdings kommt es auch vor, dass Torx-Schrauben gelöst werden müssen. Ist der Kühler also befreit, kann er einfach abgenommen werden. Dabei sollte man sich schon jetzt angucken, wo Wärmeleitpads verwendet wurden, um die späteren Positionen der Heatsinks auszumachen. Dann kann die Grafikkarte auch schon geputzt werden. Zunächst sollte man mit einem Küchenpapier oder ähnlichem den Hauptchip reinigen. Bei Bedarf kann auch Feuerzeugbenzin zur gründlichen Säuberung verwendet werden. Ist dieser dann sauber, kommen die RAM-Blöcke. Diese befinden sich um den Chip gereiht und müssen sehr gründlich vom Fett des vorherigen Kühlers befreit werden. Hier ist es von Nutzen, Wattestäbchen in Feuerzeugbenzin zu tränken und mit diesen dann die Blöcke abzuwischen. Danach noch einmal trocken wischen und fertig. Als letzter Teil kommen nun die Spannungswandler an die Reihe, dessen Position sich gut auf dem alten Kühler erkennen lässt. Auch diese werden wieder mit Benzin gesäubert und getrocknet. Je nach Layout können auch noch andere Teile hinzukommen, welche jedoch einzeln identifiziert werden müssen. Sind also alle Elemente gereinigt, können von den kleinen RAM-Heatsinks, welche sich in einer eigenen Verpackung befinden, die unteren Abdeckungen gelöst werden. Dann können sie auf die RAM-Bausteine der Grafikkarte gesetzt werden und müssen etwas fester angedrückt werden. Je nach Sauberkeit kleben diese Elemente besser oder schlechter. Dann kommen die Spannungswandler an die Reihe, für welche zwei langgezogene Heatsinks verfügbar sind. Von diesen werden ebenso die Schutzfolien gelöst und sie werden auf die Wandler gedrückt. 

Sitzen alle Elemente fest, kann dann die Montage des eigentlichen Kühlers erfolgen. Dafür werden zunächst die nötigen Halterungen an die Bodenplatte geschraubt, welche je nach GPU unterschiedlich sind. Dann kann auf die Rückseite der Grafikkarte ein Isoliergummi geklebt werden, welche das PCB vor der Backplate schützt. Ist dies getan, kann der Chip mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Danach wird der Kühler auf die Oberseite gelegt und die Grafikkarte auf diesen. Nachfolgend werden einfach vier Schrauben mit integrierten Federn durch die Löcher im PCB geschoben und mit dem Kühler verbunden. Hier sollte darauf geachtet werden, die Schrauben nicht zu fest anzuziehen, da sonst das PCB beschädigt wird („Nach fest kommt ab“). Ist dies auch erledigt, müssen nur noch die Lüfter angebracht werden. Dafür werden diese in die vorgesehenen Schienen gelegt und mit den Klemmen in Position gehalten. Es empfiehlt sich im Übrigen, den Adapter für den PWM-Anschluss schon vor den Montage der Heatsinks anzuschließen, da der Anschluss auf der Grafikkarte nur noch schwer erreichbar ist. Sind die Ventilatoren dann also auch mit Strom versorgt, muss die Grafikkarte nur noch eingesetzt und mit dem Netzteil-Kabel verbunden werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Mit montierten Lüftern sieht die Konstruktion dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 ​ Durch den Wechsel des Kühlers erlischt die werkseitige Garantie! Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr.
​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Verbindung mit den Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14

  Freundlicherweise wurden mir für dieses Review von Prolimatech zwei Lüfter der Ultra Sleek Vortex 14-Serie zur Verfügung gestellt. Ein separater Test ist hier zu finden: PROLIMATECH USV14 LINK!!!. Diese werden nun auch zur Anwendung kommen, allerdings muss davor noch etwas zur Montage bemerkt werden. Aufgrund der geringeren Dicke müssen die USV-14-Lüfter mit anderen Klemmen befestigt werden als normale Lüfter. Diese liegen dem MK-26 oder den Ventilatoren leider nicht bei und müssen einzeln dazu gekauft werden. Für einen Preis von rund 3,90€ (Caseking, Stand 07.04.2013) erhält man vier Klemmen, welche extra für den MK-26 gebaut wurden. Dies sollte beim Kauf mit beachtet werden. Mit Hilfe dieser Klemmen können dann die Lüfter einfach angebracht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Kühlleistung

  Kommen wir nun zur Bewertung der Kühlleistung. Zunächst das Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Die Kühlleistung wird in zwei Abläufen ermittelt. Zunächst kommen die gestellten USV-14 als Ersatz für die im Lieferumfang fehlenden Lüfter zum Einsatz. Hierbei wird die Temperatur im Leerlauf und unter Last gemessen, und zwar bei einer Drehzahl von 100, 75 und 50%. Ausgelesen und gesteuert wird über den MSI Afterburner. Diese werden dann in Relation zur Stärke der Referenzkühlung der Grafikkarte gesetzt. Die Ergebnisse sind nachfolgend zu finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Auswertung:   Blickt man nun also auf die ausgelesenen Werte, so sieht man, dass der MK-26 im Idle grandiose Werte erreicht. Er ist fast immer 10 Grad kühler als die Referenz, was im Leerlauf recht beachtlich ist. Außerdem geschieht dies fast unhörbar. Unter Last spielt der Kühler dann jedoch erst wirklich seine Stärken aus, er ist ca. 20 Grad kühler als die Referenz und spielt im sehr guten Temperaturbereich. Neben diesen Temperaturen beeindruckt vor allem, dass 47 Grad Celsius bei fast keinem Geräusch erreicht werden. Hier offenbart sich der Zweck des riesigen Kühlkörpers. Eine wirklich überzeugende Leistung!
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Lautstärke

  Eine Bewertung der Lautstärke entfällt an dieser Stelle leider, da keine Lüfter mitgeliefert wurden. Betrachtet man jedoch die Lautheit der Ultra Sleek Vortex 14-Lüfter, so kann der Bericht aus dem Test genutzt werden:



> Im Idle, also dem niedrigen Drehzahlbereich, ist der Lüfter so gut wie nicht wahrzunehmen. Vor allem unter 5V ist dieser nicht zu hören. Auch unter 7V setzt sich dieses Bild fort.
> Unter Last, also bei voller Drehzahl, vernimmt man dann zwar ein Rauschen, welches allerdings keineswegs störend ist. Das dieses vom Luftzug und nicht dem Lüfter ausgeht, ist auch hier eine überzeugende Lautstärke geboten.
> 
> Insgesamt leistet sich der USV keine Schwächen bei der Lautstärke und überzeugt auch hier. Setzt man diese noch in Relation zur Kühlleistung, ist dies ein sehr gutes Bild.


 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​Fazit

 Kommen wir nun also zu einem Fazit. Der Prolimatech MK-26 ist in jedem Fall ein Kühler der High-End-Klasse und bewegt sich in diesem Niveau. Das wichtigste, die Kühlleistung, ist seine Paradedisziplin und er leistet sich hier keine Fehltritte. In Verbindung mit den USV-14-Lüftern, welche angenehm ruhig sind und unter 50 Prozent Laufleistung nicht wirklich vernehmbar, verrichtet der MK-26 seine Arbeit also auch sehr ruhig und trotzdem gut. Auch der Lieferumfang überzeugt, alles, was benötigt wird, ist dabei und es geht auch darüber hinaus. Von Prolimatech schon gewöhnt ist man auch die hohe Qualität, es finden sich keine verbogenen Lamellen oder Mängel, auch die Lüfterklemmen für die USV-14-Lüfter passen perfekt. Negativ fällt hingegen auf, dass der MK-26 mit seinen Ausmaßen sehr viel Platz in Anspruch nimmt und nicht in jedes Gehäuse passen wird. Da bis zu 175mm Breite vom Mainboard bis zum Seitenteil verfügbar sein müssen, kann es hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Außerdem ist der Kühler recht schwer, kann also eine Biegung des PCB´s verursachen. Ein letzter Kritikpunkt ist, dass die 200-Serie von NVidia nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Kann man dies jedoch in Kauf nehmen, bekommt man für einen Preis von rund 60€ einen High-End-Kühler, welcher mit den passenden Lüftern silent-tauglich gemacht werden kann. Es sollte jedoch vorher bedacht werden, dass man mit den passenden Ventilatoren an der 100€-Marke kratzen kann. Trotz der kleinen Kritik ist es jedoch legitim, dem Prolimatech MK-26 den Goldaward zu verleihen und so die Leistungsfähigkeit des „Monsters“ zu bescheinigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Weiterführende Links

  Prolimatech MK-26 bei Prolimatech: MK-26 | Prolimatech

  Prolimatech MK-26 im PCGH-Preisvergleich: Prolimatech MK-26

  Ankündigung bei PCGH: Monströser VGA-Kühler Prolimatech MK-26 auf der Gamescom ausgestellt
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​


----------



## lunar19 (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*


So, damit geht mein erster Test zu einem Grafikkarten-Kühler online. 

Ich hoffe, er gefällt und freue mich wie immer über konstruktive Kritik und Empfehlungen  Viel Spaß!​


----------



## Quppi (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Super Test, sehr informativ und interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Anoras (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Cooler Test, sehr gut zu lesen und wirklich sachlich  respekt!

Hab den MK-26 selbst in der Black Edition, allerdings auch vllt für diejenigen, die sich für den Kühler interessieren und wie ich eine
EVGA GTX560Ti FPB / SC haben: er passt nicht! Ich hab das Prolimatech bereits mitgeteilt, Caseking hats mir wieder ausgetauscht & Prolimatech schenkt mir 2x die auch hier getesteten USV's samt Haltematerial  (die btw. wenns passt auf meinen Dark Rock Pro kommen). 

Dennoch hab ich den auf die GTX460 für meine Freundin drauf und da.. herrlich! 23°C Idle, 47°C Last, non OC. Was sicherlich ein wenig Spielraum lässt 

Den Gold-Award hat der MK sich wirklich verdient, einfach herrlich


----------



## lunar19 (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Vielen Dank 



> die btw. wenns passt auf meinen Dark Rock Pro kommen



Das wird mMn schwer. Ich habe versucht, die USV-Lüfter am Mugen 2 anzubringen und musste mit Gummis nachhelfen. Die Klammern passen einfach nicht


----------



## Horilein (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Hab mir "daskleineSchwarze" gegönnt
Hammer
Schöner Beitrag lunar19, in meinen Augen ne Alternative zu ner KompaktWakü.
Die Temps sind super und am allerbesten ist die Lautstärke...nada



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nick9999 (14. April 2013)

Hallo.
Ich fand dem Test sehr gut und Informativ.  

Wollte wissen wie viele Slots verbraucht das ganze mit dünnen und normalen Lüftern, gibt es da ein Unterschied?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Sehr netter Test und auch relativ gut geschrieben. Ist das jetzt schon ein Tripple-Slot-Design wenn das Monster drauf ist?


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Schöner Test, top wärs natürlich noch wenn du die direkten Rivalen mit ins Testfeld führen könntest, sprich Alpenföhn Peter und den Artic Aceller Xtreme.


----------



## tripod (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

gutes review


----------



## Rizoma (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*



> Einleitung
> Zurzeit gibt es am High-End-Markt der Luftkühler für Grafikkarten zwei  hervorstechende Produzenten. Neben der Firma „Alpenföhn“ und dem Peter  gab es vor allem den Prolimatech MK-13, welcher bereits 2010 vorgestellt  wurde und vor dem Peter die Referenz in Sachen Kühlleistung war.


es gibt 3 Arctic Cooling mit dem Accerlero Xtreme der auch 300W schafft sonst sehr guter Test


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> es gibt 3 Arctic Cooling mit dem Accerlero Xtreme der auch 300W schafft sonst sehr guter Test


 
Wenn du so willst sogar 4, der Artic Twin Turbo II spielt in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse und schafft es ebenfalls ne 7970 / GTX680 anständig zu kühlen.


----------



## lunar19 (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Danke erstmal 



> Wollte wissen wie viele Slots verbraucht das ganze mit dünnen und normalen Lüftern, gibt es da ein Unterschied?



Der Kühler ohne Lüfter verbraucht gut drei Slots, je nach montierten Lüftern sind es dann dreieinhalb (USV-14-Lüfter) oder eben ganze vier (bei einer Breite von 2,5cm). Macht also keinen wirklichen Unterschied, da du trotzdem vier freimachen musst 



> Ist das jetzt schon ein Tripple-Slot-Design wenn das Monster drauf ist?



Siehe oben, ist Quattro-Slot 



> es gibt 3 Arctic Cooling mit dem Accerlero Xtreme der auch 300W schafft



Da hast du Recht, ich glaube, ich war zu sehr darauf fixiert, dass kein Lüfter dabei ist. Muss ich meinen Horizont wohl nochmal erweitern, ich werde den mit aufnehmen


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Nachn bisl suchen habe ich ein Vergleichstest des MK-26 mit dem Accelero Hybrid bzw Xtreme III auf ner GTX670 gefunden, wir krass das sich selbst die Hybridkühlung gegen den MK-26 geschlagen geben muss und das auch aus Sicht der Lautstärke.

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das sich zum MK-26 noch die Backplate bei ner beispielsweiße Asus DC2 montieren lässt?
Welche Lüfter lassen sich denn für den MK-26 empfehlen, eher 120 oder 140mm? Dachte jetzt an zwei NB-Black Silent Pro PK-PS.


----------



## lunar19 (17. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*



Dissi schrieb:


> Nachn bisl suchen habe ich ein Vergleichstest des MK-26 mit dem Accelero Hybrid bzw Xtreme III auf ner GTX670 gefunden, wir krass das sich selbst die Hybridkühlung gegen den MK-26 geschlagen geben muss und das auch aus Sicht der Lautstärke.
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden das sich zum MK-26 noch die Backplate bei ner beispielsweiße Asus DC2 montieren lässt?
> Welche Lüfter lassen sich denn für den MK-26 empfehlen, eher 120 oder 140mm? Dachte jetzt an zwei NB-Black Silent Pro PK-PS.



Das der MK-26 stärker als die Hybridkühlung ist, hätte ich, wenn man beide Lösungen im CPU-Bereich vergleicht, fast gedacht. Die Kompaktwasserkühler kommen ja auch nicht bzw. nur wenig über das Niveau der High-End-Kühler. Und der MK-26 hat einfach gigantische Maße und so auch sehr viel Kühlfläche...

Zu der Backplate: Ich weiß es nicht genau, es kommt da darauf an, ob hinter dem Chip auf der Rückseite eine Aussparung oder ähnliches ist, da der MK-26 ja ein eigenes Befestigungssystem besitzt. Wenn da nichts ist, dann denke ich schon. Ich habe leider keine Asus-Karte hier, um das zu testen 

Bzgl. Lüfter: Ich würde auf jeden Fall 140mm-Lüfter nehmen, die können langsamer drehen und sind so als Fazit natürlich (bei der richtigen Wahl) leiser. Andernfalls erreichst du bessere Werte bei der gleichen Drehzahl. Die Breite das Kühlers schließt das 140er-Format übrigens ein, so dass nichts zur Gehäusewand heraussteht. Einziger Nachteil der großen Lüfter ist, dass diese weiter nach hinten ragen, du also mindestens 280mm Platz im Gehäuse brauchst. Ich würde eher mit noch mehr rechnen, weil die ja nicht direkt an der Slotblende montiert sind


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Schönes Review, gefällt mir gut. 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir den MK26 mit den Prolimatech Lüftern auf die 7970 schnalle. Müsste zwar die GT640 nach unten in den 4fach PCIE Slot verbauen aber das ist zu verschmerzen. 

Frage: Taugen die Lüfter was, gibs da irgendwelche Schleifgeräusche oder Unwucht.  Können die Lüfter mit 1000 upm genug Druck aufbauen um die Wandler vernünftig zu kühlen?  
Wurde hier nämlich auch bemängelt. [Sammelthread] Prolimatech MK-26


----------



## mrairworthy (18. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Hatte ebenfalls einen MK-26 auf meiner GTX680 montiert.

Grüße.


----------



## derredbaron (18. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Warum "hatte"? Was für einen hast du jetzt montiert? Oder bist du die GTX 680 losgeworden?


----------



## mrairworthy (18. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Nope, bin auf WaKü umgestiegen. Als Lüftkühler ist mM der MK-26 das non-plus-ultra.

Würde den Kühler auch jederzeit wieder empfehlen!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Schönes Review, man sieht auch hier, das die verarbeitung auch bei diesem Prolimatech Kühler eine wahre Augenweide ist..


----------



## Braineater (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Ich hab jetzt auch den MK-26, allerdings die Black Series 

Die eLoops passen mit den eckigen Halteklammern des Ultra Sleek Vortex problemlos auf dem MK-26  Auf 7V ist die Karte damit fast lautlos und wird nicht wärmer als 58 Grad unter extremer vollast. Mit Grundplatte und Backplate für mich die perfekte GTX 680.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ile (1. November 2013)

Braineater schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch den MK-26, allerdings die Black Series
> 
> Die eLoops passen mit den eckigen Halteklammern des Ultra Sleek Vortex problemlos auf dem MK-26  Auf 7V ist die Karte damit fast lautlos und wird nicht wärmer als 58 Grad unter extremer vollast. Mit Grundplatte und Backplate für mich die perfekte GTX 680.



Wo bekommt man diese Klammern?


----------



## Horilein (1. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Lüfterklemmen für MK-26

Da
1!!!!eine Minute Googlen. Und eigendlich stehts auch da.


----------



## ile (1. November 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Lüfterklemmen für MK-26
> 
> Da
> 1!!!!eine Minute Googlen. Und eigendlich stehts auch da.



Ja, ok, sorry.


----------



## Badly (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech MK-26 – wie schlägt sich das Monster?*

kann jemand sagen, wie breit das monstrum von backplatte bis lüfter ist.
würde es vorher ausmessen ...und wie hoch
von pci-e anschluss bis höchstem kühler punkt.

2. gibts eine anleitung für dem umbau auf einer 780ti?
bin mir nicht sicher, welche klammern ich hinten brauche und ob die passiven kühlkörper von der anzahl her reichen?

wo habt ihr die lüfter angeschlossen direkt ans MB?


----------

